# الأسبستوس Asbestos الضار للبشرية : كيفية التخلص منه ؟ والمواد البديلة عنه !



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

*(وقلِ اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنين)*

الاخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نقدم بعون من الله وتوفيقه ، موضوعاً عن :
الأسبستوس Asbestos الضار للبشرية :

كيفية التخلص منه ؟ 

والمواد البديلة عنه ! 






​ 

*المقدمة :*


منذ مدة بعيدة تم اكتشاف الأسبستوس ، فقد استخدمها الصينيون والمصريون القدماء . ويعود المصدر الاساسي للاسم ( أسبستوس ) الى اللغة اليونانية الأسبستوس ، اي غير قابل للاحتراق والانحلال . 

ولقد استطاع الطليان في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر , ايجاد طرق لغزل ألياف الأسبستوس ونسجها ، وللحصول على مواد قابلة للاستخدام في مجالات متنوعة . 
بعد ذلك تم تطوير هذه الصناعة عالمياً ، فقد افتتح اول معمل لتصنيع مواده عام 1870 في المانيا ، وفي عام 1900 استخدم الأسبستوس في تصنيع صفائح اسمنتية بالطريقة الرطبة . بعد ذلك انتشرت هذه المادة في العديد من الاستخدامات ، وخاصة في مجال البناء والصناعة . ​ 
أما الضرر الناجم عن ألياف الأسبستوس فقد تم اكتشافه في وقت متأخر . فلأول مرة اكتشفت عام 1900 حالات التهاب في الرئة في بريطانيا لها علاقة بهذه المادة . وفي عام 1927 اطلق اسم الأسبستوس على احد انواع الامراض الناتجة عن هذه الالياف . ومنذ عام 1939 اعتمد هذا الاسم من بين الامراض الناتجة عن المهنة في المانيا . بعدها اثبتت وجود علاقة بين هذه المادة وسرطان الرئة . ​ 
ويعود السبب الاساسي لتسبب هذه الامراض ,الى أن ألياف المادة غير قابلة للانحلال ، وهي غالباً ذات ابعاد أصغر من الاوعية التنفسية في الرئة ، وبالتالي تستطيع الدخول اليها . 

تشكل الألياف ذات القطر الاقل من 3 ميكرو ، والتي طولها ضمن المجال ( 5 - 200 ميكرو ) خطراً كبيراً على الصحة ، وتعد ألياف الأسبستوس من المواد الضارة التي تؤدي الى سرطان الرئة ، بالاضافة الى عوامل اخرى ضارة في الجو المحيط ( كالتدخين ) من العوامل المساعدة على ذلك .​​​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(2)*

*طبيعة المنشأ والخواص المميزة :*​ 




​ 


يتم استخراج الأسبستوس من المناجم الطبيعية ، وغالباً ماتكون أليافها مترابطة مع المواد الاخرى ، لذلك يجب فصلها عن بعضها البعض . ويجب ان يتم جمع ألياف الأسبستوس بحيث لا يؤدي ذلك الى كسر ألياف الأسبستوس ، وذلك لفوائد الالياف الطويلة والرفيعة long and thin fibers ، وقد يكون تركيز هذه الالياف في المناجم عالياً او منخفضاً وذلك حسب طبيعة المنشأ ، مع انه نادراً مايكون تركيزها concentration أعلى من 15% . 
وتعد الدول التالية من اهم الدول المصدّرة والمنتجة لهذه المادة : روسيا وكندا وجنوب افريقيا والصين وجنوب اوروبا .​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(3)*

*أنواع الأسبستوس Types of Asbestos:*​ 
يمكن تقسيم مادة الأسبستوس الى نوعين : ​​1. كريسوتيل chrysotile : ( ابيض و رمادي ) مادة غير عضوية ذو ألياف طويلة ومرنة . ​





Chrysotile Asbestos
​2. امفيبول amphibole : مادة غير عضوية ذو الياف بلورية هشّة brittle نسبياً وهي : 
amosite ، tremolite ، anthophyllite ، actinolite ، crocidolite ​








Tremolite Asbestos
​واكثر الانواع مصادفة هي : Chrysotile, Amosite and Chrocidolite ​






​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(4)*

يوضح الجدول ادناه الصفات المميزة لاهم انواع الأسبستوس المستخدم في البناء والصناعة : 





​ 

تحتوي مادة الأسبستوس غالباً على ذرات الهيدروجين والاوكسجين التي يمكن ان يتحد بعضها مع بعض وتشكل الماء . وهي تحتوي على اكاسيد مختلفة , مثل اوكسيد السيليسيوم والمنغنيز وثاني وثالث اوكسيد الالمنيوم واوكسيد الكالسيوم والصوديوم . 
ويوضح الجدول التالي بعض انواع الأسبستوس والنسب المئوية المكونة لها : ​




​ 

بالاضافة الى ذلك ، يوجد اختلاف في طبيعة منشأ الانواع المختلفة ، حيث ان المادة الاساسية لتكوين الأسبستوس هي الاساس في تحديد النوع ، وتعتبر احجار الدونيت dunit الاساس لمنشأ chrysotile واحجار hornblende او الاحجار الكربونية المصدر الاساسي لتشكل amphibole . 

اما طريقة التشكل فانها واحدة , وهي ناتجة عن تعرض المادة الاساسية الى حرارة عالية مع توفر مواد حامضية , واحتواء هذه الانواع على الماء . ومن المعلوم ان حدوث البراكين والهزات الارضية يساعد على خروج هذه المواد الى سطح الارض , وتتحول عندها الى بلورات crystallines .​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(5)*

استخدامات الأسبستوس 





Asbestos on heating pipes





Vinyl flooring containing asbestos





Roofing containing asbestos​يعد انتاج العالم عام 1976 والذي يقدر بنحو 5.2 ملايين طن أسبستوس من المعدلات العالية خلال تاريخ استخدام هذه المادة .

في بداية الثمانينات بدأ التراجع في استخدام هذه المادة , حتى وصل عام 1982 الى نحو 4 ملايين طن، بعدها عاد الى التزايد .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(6)*

يمكن استخدام الأسبستوس في العديد من المجالات , نذكر منها : 

العزل الحراري والعزل الصوتي والعزل الكهربائي والمقاومة ضد الحريق . 
وفي مواد البناء التي تتطلب مقاومة شد عالية insulation, roofing, building, materials 
وفي المواد التي تتطلب لدونة جيدة 
وكذلك العديد من التطبيقات في مجال انشاء الطرق Railroads وتصنيع المصافي Oil refineries واقراص نقل الحركة والفرملة (Automotive repair (brakes & clutches ومحطات توليد الطاقة Power plants والعمليات البحرية Maritime operations 
كما يستخدم على شكل مزيج من المواد البلاستيكية في تصنيع العديد من القطع الكهربائية وخصوصاً في الاماكن التي تتطلب عزلاً حرارياً وكهربائياً ومتانة عالية . 
لقد كان الاستخدام الاساسي لهذه المادة في تصنيع مواد اسمنتية (الاترنيت eternit) 




Brakes containing asbestos 





Asbestos pipe insulation abandoned in building 





Asbestos suspect ceiling tiles 





Asbestos suspect floor tiles​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(7)*

*ازالة الأسبستوس والتخلص من آثاره الضارة :*







Asbestos fibers​
 
*1. طرق منع انتشار الياف الأسبستوس :*

يتم منع انتشار الياف الأسبستوس من القطع الحاوية عليه باحدى الطرق التالية : 

ازالة القطع الحاوية على الأسبستوس : يتم بهذه الطريقة ازالة جميع القطع التي تحوي على الياف الأسبستوس ، كما يجب تغليف القطع الناتجة باكياس بلاستيكية كتيمة ومتينة وترحيلها الى مقابر خاصة . 
طلاء او تغليف القطع الحاوية على الياف الأسبستوس : يتم بهذه الطريقة طلاء او تغليف سطوح القطع الحاوية على الأسبستوس , ويفضل ان يتم الطلاء على عدة مراحل وعدة طبقات . ولا يمكن استخدام هذه الطريقة في حال كون السطح الخارجي للقطع الحاوية على الأسبستوس غير متين . كما يجب تزويد السطوح المعالجة بهذه الطريقة بلوحة انذار بوجود الأسبستوس . وتعد هذه الطريقة من الطرق الجديدة والاقتصادية ، ولكن يجب الانتباه الى عدم القيام باعمال حفر او نشر او ثقب او غيرها في هذه القطع . 
بوساطة بناء جدار اضافي جديد : نستخدم هذه الطريقة في بعض الحالات وخصوصاً عندما يتوفر مكان كافٍ لانشاء جداراً جديداً كتيماً تماماً .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(8)*

ولقد اثبتت الخبرة العملية انه غالباً ماتستخدم الطرق الثلاث معاً للتخلص من وجود الأسبستوس . 






Bagged asbestos awaits disposal in a landfill​ 
أما بالنسبة الى المواد الملوثة بغبار الأسبستوس ، فان هناك طريقتين للتخلص من آثار الأسبستوس فيها ، هما : التنظيف والتخلص من القطع الملوثة . 

تعد الأجزاء الملوّثة بغبار الأسبستوس ، الغير حاوية على زوايا واطراف معقدة ، من الاجزاء الممكن تنظيفها والتخلص من وجود الأسبستوس الضارّ منها : ( ارض الغرف ، الخزائن ، الطاولات ، .. الخ) مع العلم ان تنفيذ هذه الطريقة ، يجب ان يتم دائماً بالطريقة الرطبة . 

ان وجود مصدر لألياف الاسبستوس يؤدي حتماً الى تلوث سائر أجزاء المكان الموجود فيه . لذلك يجب ان يتم تنظيف السطوح الملساء بالطريقة السابقة . اما بعض المواد والقطع مثل الاوراق والكتب ، فإنه من الضروري تنظيفها بطريقة الخلخلة او التفريغ . أما بالنسبة للقماش ( البرادي والالبسة وغيرها ..) فانه يجب غسلها في غسالات خاصة مع ضرورة تصفية الماء قبل طرده . 

في الطريقة الثانية , يتم التخلص كلياً من القطع الملوثة , نظراً لصعوبة تنظيفها , مثل السجاد او الموكيت وحتى بعض انواع القماش المستخدم في صناعة بعض الكراسي ومواد العزل الحراري او الصوتي ، علماً بأن هذه المواد قادرة على تخزين كمية كبيرة من ألياف الأسبستوس الضارّ .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(9)*

*2. الاجراءات الاساسية الواجب تحقيقها لضمان عدم اتشار الأسبستوس خارج المكان الملوث :*

يجب القيام بالعديد من الاجراءات ، لضمان عدم انتشار الياف الاسبستوس ، من اماكن وجودها او معالجتها الى الجو المحيط الداخلي والخارجي ، وذلك عن طريق الهواء او العِدد او الالبسة : ​
انشاء الحجرة السوداء : يجب تقسيم مكان وجود مادة الاسبستوس ( بناء ) الى عدة اقسام ، يعد كل قسم منها حجرة سوداء اثناء معالجة اجزاءه , ويجب ان تكون جدران هذا القسم ملساء جداً وكتيمة (انظر الشكل أدناه). ​
المحافظة على ضغط تخلخل في الحجرة السوداء لضمان عدم انتشار الياف الاسبستوس خارج الحجرة السوداء ، لتحقيق ذلك , لابد من سحب كمية من الهواء الملوث بالياف الاسبستوس اكبر من الكمية النظيفة المدفوعة الى داخل الحجرة السوداء . ويعد فرق الضغط بين الحجرة السوداء والوسط المحيط ( 20pa ) كافياً لوقت العمل و ( 10pa ) لوقت الراحة . 
بجب ان تتوفر الامكانية لمراقبة تسجيل فرق الضغط ، ففي حال حدوث اي طارئ , يجب ان يكون هناك مؤشر مع جهاز انذار صوتي او ضوئي ، ولتأمين هذا الفرق في الضغط على نحو مستمر ، يجب ان تكون هناك مراوح سحب احتياطية لسد الحاجة عند تعطل المراوح الاساسية ، كما يجب تزويد النظام بمجموعة توليد كهرباء احتياطية لتلافي انقطاع التيار . ​
انتشار بوابات دخول وخروج العاملين : تتالف بوابة الدخول والخروج للعاملين من 3 او 4 حجرات ، احداهما خلف الاخرى ( تنظيف على الناشف لاغراض العمل ، ترك أغراض العمل ، حمام ، لباس الشارع ) . يجب ان تكون سطوح الابواب والاطراف ملساء ، كما يجب تحقيق تدرج في الضغط ، بحيث لا يفتح اكثر من باب واحد في كل حجرة في آن واحد . ​
بوابات ادخال واخراج المواد : كما هو الحال في بوابات العاملين , يجب ان تؤمن هذه البوابات المواد الاولية الداخلة والخارجة , بالاضافة الى العِدد ، مع التأكد من عدم انتشار الياف الاسبستوس عبر هذه البوابات في الوسط المحيط . وغالباً ما تتألف من حجرتين فقط .​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(10)*

*3. التخلص من المواد الحاوية على الأسبستوس :*

يمكن التخلص من الآثار الضارة لالياف الأسبستوس ، اما عن طريق حجز وتجميع هذه الالياف ( الطريقة التقليدية ) او عن طريق تغيير مواصفات هذه المادة كيميائياً او حرارياً . 

*1. الطريقة التقليدية :*

يوجد ثلاثة انواع من المواد الحاوية على الأسبستوس : 

أ - الغبار الحاوي على الياف الأسبستوس : يتم التخلص منه , بتجميع هذه المواد في وعاء وصب الاسمنت حول هذه المادة كلّها . 
ب - المواد الحاوية على الأسبستوس : يتم معالجة هذا النوع ، بتنظيف السطوح ثم دهانها او تغليفها بأكياس كتيمة في الحجرة السوداء ، ثم يتم رش الاكياس او المواد بطبقة لاصقة في بوابة الادخال والاخراج . يجب ان تتمتع الاكياس المستخدمة ، بمتانة عالية جداً ومكتوب عليها خطر الأسبستوس. 
ج - المواد الاسمنتية الحاوية على الأسبستوس : يتم توضيب هذه الاجزاء بوساطة حاويات بالطريقة الرطبة ، علماً انه يجب ان تكون هذه الحاويات محكمة الاغلاق . تنقل هذه الحاويات الى مقابر خاصة ، كما يجب تمييز هذه الحاويات والآليات الناقلة بعبارة خطر الأسبستوس . بجب ان تتم عملية دفن هذه المواد بطرق فنية ، بحيث لاتسمح للالياف يالانتشار في الجو المحيط ، لذلك يجب ان تطمر في حفر مع اكياسها . ( يجب ان تكون الاكياس غير ممزقة وغير قابلة للتآكل في وقت لاحق ) . يجب ان يتم تمييز المقابر الخاصة بمواد الأسبستوس بلوحات انذار وتحميل مواقعها على الخرائط .
*2. طريقة المعالجة الكيميائية أو الحرارية :*

نظراً لوفرة المواد الحاوية على الأسبستوس ، وصعوبة تأمين مقابر كافية من أجل الطريقة التقليدية ، وضرورة التخلص من هذه المواد , ولمحاولة الاستفادة منها عن طريق اعادة تصنيعها من جديد , فقد تم ايجاد طرق حديثة , يمكن بوساطتها التخلص من الأسبستوس عن طريق تغيير مواصفات هذه المواد وتركيبها ، ويمكن ان يتم ذلك كيميائياً أو حرارياً . 

وعلى الرغم من ان الأسبستوس من المواد المقاومة للحموضة غالباً ، وبما انه يحتوي على السيلكات ، فانه غير مقاوم لحمض الفلور ، وبالتالي يمكن ان يحدث التفاعل بينهما . وتعد المواد الناتجة عن التفاعل ، مواد ذات تركيب غير ليفي ، وهي عبارة عن الفلوريد والماء ، وبإضافة محلول قلوي ، تصبح هذه المواد قابلة للاستخدام في مجال البناء او اعادة استخلاص الفلور منه لاغراض متنوعة . 

اما المعالجة الحرارية فانها تعتمد على اذابة الياف الأسبستوس عند درجة حرارة 1100 - 1400 مْ . ويمكن تطبيق هذه الطريقة في الافران العالية . وبعد تجميع الأسبستوس في حويصلات خاصة ، تتحمل درجة حرارة عالية ، وبالتالي ذوبان الياف الأسبستوس ، وتحولها الى سائل ، فإنها تصبح صالحة للاستخدام في العديد من المجالات ، وهي غير ضارة ، لان تركيبها غير ليفي .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(11)*

*المواد البديلة للأسبستوس :*

تهدف عملية ازالة الأسبستوس ، الى التخلص من الاضرار الناتجة عن وجود هذه المادة على شكل ألياف . كما يجب إعادة تصنيع الأجزاء المصنوعة من الأسبستوس ، من مواد جديدة ، تتميز بنفس الخواص التي يتمتع بها الأسبستوس ، ولكنها غير ضارة . ​ 
لايوجد في الطبيعة مادة تؤمن جميع خواص الأسبستوس الجيدة ، لذلك لابد من البحث عن بدائل له ، وذلك حسب مجال الاستعمال . ففي مجال البناء يوجد العديد من المواد التي تعوّض عن استخدام الأسبستوس . 

في عام 1982 صدر أول مجلد من معهد أبحاث الامن والسلامة في Dortmund (المانيا) يحتوي على 300 مادة للأسبستوس . وفي عام 1985 اصدر معهد Batelle في فرانكفورت بالمانيا مجلداً مؤلفاً من عشرة أجزاء , يحتوي على بدائل الأسبستوس مع مجالات الاستخدام , بالاضافة الى الخواص المميزة والاسم التجاري والمصدر ... وغيرها . 

يمكن ان تكون المواد الصناعية البديلة للأسبستوس عضوية أو غير عضوية . نذكر من المواد العضوية : فحم البولي فينيل ، البولي الناعم ..الخ . اما المواد الغير عضوية فيمكن ان تكون بلورية ( ألياف كربونية مزيج من الاسلاك المعدنية مع الصوف ) أو غير بلورية ( ألياف زجاجية ، صوف زجاجي ، صوف صخري ، صوف كلسي ) . 

يوضح الجدول التالي بعض المواد البديلة الصناعية للأسبستوس مع اماكن استخدامها :


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مايو 2006)

*(12)*

ان الخواص التالية من المميزات الاساسية لمواد البناء , وهي العزل الحراري والكهربائي والمقاومة ضد الحريق ، بالاضافة الى الاحكام . وبالاعتماد على المواد المتوفرة صناعياً او طبيعياً ، يمكن الحكم على مدى استخدام هذه المادة او تلك ، في أي من المجالات المطلوبة ، لذلك يجب ان تتحقق في المواد المطلوبة الشروط التالية : 

يجب ان تكون أبعاد أليافها أكبر من ألياف التنفس في الرئة .. أي أن أبعاد الألياف البديلة يجب أن لا تقع في المجال الحرج (القطر أصغر من 3 ميكرو ، والطول أصغر من 200 ميكرو) 
يجب ان تكون الألياف قابلة للانحلال في الجسم بصورة عامة . 
يجب ان تكون ألياف المواد البديلة غير قابلة للانشطار . 
*الخاتمة :*

لقد احتلت مواد الأسبستوس ، مكاناً مرموقاً في العديد من الاستخدامات ، خصوصاً من أجل العزل الحراري والصوتي والكهربائي والمتانة . ويجب استخدام مواد بديلة عن الأسبستوس في جميع المجالات ، نظراً للضرر الذي تسببه الياف الأسبستوس للصحة . 

كما انه يجب التخلص من الأسبستوس المستخدم في العديد من المجالات , على الرغم من الكلفة العالية المتوقعة لهذه العملية . ويمكن ان تتم عملية التخلص بإزالة الأجزاء الحاوية على ألياف الأسبستوس أو تغليفها أو بناء جدران جديدة اضافية كتيمة أمامها تمنع انتشار الأسبستوس الى الوسط الخارجي . كما انه يجب أخذ جميع شروط الامن والسلامة بالحسبان حتى لايصاب العمال بخطر السرطان نتيجة معالجة ألياف الأسبستوس وحتى أثناء عملية الترحيل والدفن . 

هناك طرق حديثة لمعالجة ألياف الأسبستوس حرارياً وكيميائياً , وتحويلها من مواد ضارة الى مواد قابلة للاستخدام من جديد غير ضارة . 

يحتاج الانسان الى وقت طويل لكي يستطيع التخلص من الأثر الضار للأسبستوس , علماً ان استخدامه واسع الانتشار في جميع انحاء العالم . 

إذاً يجب التخلص من هذا العدو الضار للبشرية بأي وسيلة ومهما كان الثمن . 

والله من وراء القصد
ولا تنسونا من دعاءكم الصالح​


----------



## تقوى الله (16 مايو 2006)

*عين التميز*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله اخي الكريم في الله م.عبد المنعم علي هذا المجهود الرائع ، جزاك الله به عنا جميعا" خيرا" ان شاء الله ، وهذا هو التميز بل عين التميز الذي اعتدناه منك ، فبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا" .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري ،،، ​


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 مايو 2006)

م. عبدالمنعم ..

شكراً جزيلاً لك ،، لقد ناقشت موضوعا هاما والقيت الضوء عليه بعناية وتكاملية .. نقدر لك الاهتمام ونشكر لك المجهود والحرص على إفادة الآخرين.


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 مايو 2006)

أشكركم اخوتي المشرفين على مروركم القيّم ..
جزاكم الله كل خير .. وبارك فيكم ..
والى مزيد بعون من الله وتوفيقه على مواضيع أكثر افادة ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (20 مايو 2006)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله !*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله تبارك الله على هذا المجهود المتميز, فعلاً لقد ناقشت الموضوع بشكل أكثر من ممتاز
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز م.عبد المنعم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أعتذر على المرور المتأخر بسبب ظروف الإمتحانات
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (20 مايو 2006)

أشكرك أخي المشرف على المرور .. وأشكرك جزيلاً على التثبيت ..
وندعو الله ان يسهل عليكم امتحاناتكم ، وييسر لكم كل عسير ..
وفقكم الله


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (20 مايو 2006)

*طلب بسيط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز م.عبد المنعم كان لابد من عمل ذلك, وذلك لأن مواضيعك جميلة وذات مصداقية, وبالتالي فمع كثرة مواضيع الطلبات التي يقدمها الأعضاء فسوف تختفي هذه المواضيع الهامة, لذلك كان لابد من التثبيت.
والله الموفق​


----------



## الدايمى (28 مايو 2006)

م. عبد المنعم
غفر الله لك وحفظك واهلك من كل سوء


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم الدايمى ..
أشكرك على المرور وأدعو الله بما قلت .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يقظان القيسي (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المهمه 
وشكرا جزيلا 
اخوك 
يقظان القيسي 
العراق


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (11 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم يقظان القيسي .. على مرورك القيم .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد صديق (19 يونيو 2006)

موضوع متميز جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم خالد صديق على مرورك القيم .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed ouda (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير .. وبارك فيكم ..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (20 يونيو 2006)

شكراً لك أخي الكريمmohamed ouda على مرورك القيم .. جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## bito (20 يونيو 2006)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل والله أكبر


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (20 يونيو 2006)

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. الله أكبر


----------



## sameh3d (21 يونيو 2006)

مجهود رهيب جزاك الله به عنا خيرا


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 يونيو 2006)

شكراً على المرور أخي الكريم ..


----------



## hatemaliy (24 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم على المعلومات القيمه ...


----------



## التمام (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير لقاء ما تقدمونه من معلومات مفيدة وقيمة


----------



## التمام (26 يونيو 2006)

ندعوا الله ان يوفقكم وان يأخذ بيدكم والتقدم الى الامام


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (31 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين الاخوة الكرام على المرور ، بارك الله فيكم .. وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد من اجمل المواضيع شكرا لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## sayydo (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Happy_engineer (6 مارس 2007)

ماشالله موضوع جدا قيم
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ghost012 (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## محمد فخري حسن (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كثيرا جدا


----------

